

Meet the seven people who hold the keys to worldwide Internet security - shivbhadragohil
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/feb/28/seven-people-keys-worldwide-internet-security-web

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=seven+people+keys#!/story/forever/...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=seven+people+keys#!/story/forever/0/seven%20people%20keys)

